# A real vert set up!!!



## vert400 (Mar 28, 2012)

I have not seen one legit vert set up on this forum. What is the deal


----------



## cues (Mar 28, 2012)

You obviously aren't looking.


----------



## dvs1038 (Mar 28, 2012)

Did ya do it in one of those infomercial things that lets u grow tomato plants upside down? Upside down Maryjane sounds kool, kinda like a pineapple upside down cake, 


MMMHhhMMMh Cake, DOH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! BART!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## phillipchristian (Mar 28, 2012)

vert400 said:


> I have not seen one legit vert set up on this forum. What is the deal


You serious? Where are you looking? Peep this dude out and you'll realize you don't have a "real" vert setup either. Guy pulled 46 ounces from a 600w.

https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/149998-heaths-flooded-tube-vertical-24.html


----------



## NnthStTrls (Mar 28, 2012)

^like






What you need to do is search vertical grow rollitup on google. the on site search isn't that great.


----------



## scroglodyte (Mar 28, 2012)

i saw a nice vert stadium on here not too long ago. i won't mention names.


----------



## vert400 (Mar 28, 2012)

phillipchristian said:


> You serious? Where are you looking? Peep this dude out and you'll realize you don't have a "real" vert setup either. Guy pulled 46 ounces from a 600w.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/149998-heaths-flooded-tube-vertical-24.html



Thanks man for sharing, the search suck on this site! Posted my post just to see how many people would show some good vert! So chill out. My vert is a "real" vert set up budd!! I'll post some vid latter!


----------



## vert400 (Mar 28, 2012)

NnthStTrls said:


> ^like
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, the search is not that great!


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Mar 28, 2012)

cant wait!


----------



## ZAQ (Mar 28, 2012)

If I lay down my set up is horizontal


----------



## 840/2 (Mar 28, 2012)

ZAQ said:


> If I lay down my set up is horizontal


Muwahashahahahahah i spit soda out my nose


----------



## cues (Mar 29, 2012)

Just click on 'forum' (at the top of this page, between home and seeds), then 'vertical growing' on the left.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Mar 30, 2012)

still waiting bro? I wanna see this Real vert setup.


----------



## phillipchristian (Mar 30, 2012)

vert400 said:


> Thanks man for sharing, the search suck on this site! Posted my post just to see how many people would show some good vert! So chill out. My vert is a "real" vert set up budd!! I'll post some vid latter!


I'm still waiting too. I mean that picture you have on the first post doesn't look like shit yet. Show me a "REAL" vert setup. If you can get anywhere near what Heath Robinson did I will concede. I doubt you can though.


----------



## onlybuilt4 (Mar 30, 2012)

You sure are a cocky sumbitch, where I'm from that kind of attitude doesn't get you too far in life.

By the way, I'll go ahead and issue a pre-emptive challenge kiddo...I get a 600w, you get a 1000w, same space, same strain, and I'll yield more and better herb with coco, tap water, a+b, and rhizotonic. You can rock out your aero or dtw or e&f all you damned well please.

Can't wait to see your "real vertical setup," I'm always looking to learn how to improve, since the people who claim to have it all figured out are without fail the most ignorant out of the whole bunch.


----------



## Bob Smith (Mar 31, 2012)

There's "real" vert setups on here - you just need to know where to look


----------



## cowell (Mar 31, 2012)

onlybuilt4 said:


> You sure are a cocky sumbitch, where I'm from that kind of attitude doesn't get you too far in life.
> 
> By the way, I'll go ahead and issue a pre-emptive challenge kiddo...I get a 600w, you get a 1000w, same space, same strain, and I'll yield more and better herb with coco, tap water, a+b, and rhizotonic. You can rock out your aero or dtw or e&f all you damned well please.
> 
> Can't wait to see your "real vertical setup," I'm always looking to learn how to improve, since the people who claim to have it all figured out are without fail the most ignorant out of the whole bunch.


Challenge accepted.


----------



## onlybuilt4 (Mar 31, 2012)

cowell said:


> Challenge accepted.


Well that was a challenge to the threadstarter, but I suppose we could always have a friendly competition too.


----------



## cowell (Apr 1, 2012)

My bad, must have read it wrong... thought you were saying no way a 1000 watt vertical set up could yeild as much as a 600watt flat grow...
I'm in my second vertical grow now, first set up got 1lb+ per light.. this set up is going to blow that away, and I'm still not running at full capacity until my next round.
https://www.rollitup.org/vertical-growing/491465-thought-vertical-2000-watt-18.html - just hit 4 week mark.


----------



## Hiddenface (Apr 19, 2012)

The person may not have seen many "real" vertical setups on this site. That is no reason to attack. His understanding may be different than yourown. Plants placed around a light is not typically considered a ligitimate vertical grow. Heath robinson is a good referance. Thank you all for that. BTW the pic at the beginning of the thread does resemble heaths setup moreso than most other "vertical setups" found on this site.happy growing; happy is the key word.


----------



## lighting (Apr 19, 2012)

heres a real vert set up


----------



## Bob Smith (Apr 19, 2012)

lighting said:


> heres a real vert set up


That thing's an overpriced piece of shit, IMO.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Apr 20, 2012)

Bob Smith said:


> That thing's an overpriced piece of shit, IMO.


Absolutely! It a real vert piece of overpriced shit, waiting for some naive new grower to bite.


----------



## beenthere (Apr 20, 2012)

Bob Smith said:


> That thing's an overpriced piece of shit, IMO.


LMAO 

Once your plants start growing, how the hell would you get inside to tend to them, this contraption could be an over priced seed machine!


----------



## Clown Baby (Apr 25, 2012)

Hiddenface said:


> The person may not have seen many "real" vertical setups on this site. That is no reason to attack. His understanding may be different than yourown. Plants placed around a light is not typically considered a ligitimate vertical grow. Heath robinson is a good referance. Thank you all for that. BTW the pic at the beginning of the thread does resemble heaths setup moreso than most other "vertical setups" found on this site.happy growing; happy is the key word.


what happened to the "like" button?


----------



## DST (Apr 25, 2012)

My understanding is that if your lights are vertical, then you have a vertical set up. May be not.

Anyway, here is my, so called vertical set up. Organic grow, 3 levels, 3 lights. (2 6's and a 4 that all run at differing times).





ground floor....






Peace and happy vertical growing....

DST


----------



## Hiddenface (May 23, 2012)

Nice!! DST . I got lost in there.


----------



## TriPurple (May 23, 2012)

lighting said:


> heres a real vert set up


 One leak & your bulbs are FUCKED!!!!!


----------

